# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Öanakkale şehidinden Mektup!

## bozok

*‘Bu toprak bizim, biz bu toprağın sahibiyiz’* 



*Boğaziçi üniversitesi öğretim üyesi Prof. Haluk Oral, sahaflarda bulduğu bir mektubu okuduğunda fena halde etkilendi*

üünkü mektup, üanakkale Savaşı sırasında yaşanan ve bugüne kadar hiç bilinmeyen bir kahramanlığı gün ışığına çıkartıyordu. Erzincanlı Hasan üavuş, takımıyla birlikte düzenlediği süngü hücumuyla Fransızları durdurmuştu. Hasan üavuş’un,* ‘Bu toprak bizim, biz bu toprağın sahibiyiz’* sözleri ise tarihe kaydedilmişti. 

MERAKLILARI bilir, Boğaziçi üniversitesi Matematik Bölümü öğretim üyesi Prof. Haluk Oral, Türkiye’nin en zengin imzalı kitap koleksiyonuna sahiptir. Nazım Hikmet’le ilgili en geniş koleksiyon da ondadır.* ‘Ne zaman matematikle ilgileniyor’* sorusunu sorduracak bir başka ilgi alanı ise üanakkale Savaşları’dır. Oral, üanakkale ile ilgili olarak ne bulursa toplar ve her yıl birkaç kez gittiği savaş bölgesini de gayet iyi bilir. Zaten bu konuda yazılmış en iyi kitaplardan birisi de Haluk Oral’ın imzasını taşır zaten.

İşte, Haluk Oral geçtiğimiz aylarda sahaflarda gezinirken birtakım mektuplar buluyor. Bunlar arasında en çarpıcı olanı, Kazım Karabekir komutasındaki 14. Tümen’de görev yapan yedek subay Kemal Efendi’nin babasına yazdığı mektuptur. üünkü bu mektupta, 41. Alay’ın 2. Taburu’nun Birinci Bölük Birinci Takım Komutanı Hasan üavuş’un Kerevizdere muharebelerindeki olağanüstü kahramanlığı anlatılmaktadır.



*‘Kıyamet mi kopar’*

Haluk Oral’ın, NTV Tarih Dergisi’nde bütün detaylarıyla yazdığı hikayeye göre, Kerevizdere’de Fransızlarla Türkler arasındaki mesafe zaman zaman on metreye kadar inmekte, iki ordu neredeyse birbirinin nefes alıp verişini duymaktadır. Savaşın seyrini değiştirmek için, Fransızlar’ın* ‘köprülü siper’*ini ele geçirecek bir kahramana ihtiyaç vardır. Erzincanlı Hasan üavuş, tıpkı Namık Kemal’in ünlü oyunu Vatan Yahut Silistre’deki Abdullah üavuş gibi,* ‘Ben ölürsem kıyamet mi kopar’* diyerek öne atılır. Hasan üavuş’un, 30 kişiden müteşekkil takımına yaptığı konuşma ise bugün artık yitirilen o saf ruhu vermesi açısından son derece önemlidir:

“Allah yoluna tutacağımız bu siper bin kere Kabe’ye gitmek demektir. Bu toprak bizim, biz de bu toprağın sahibiyiz. Evvela hepiniz birer adım kadar aralıkla siperin arkasına dizilin. Süngülerinizi takın, içinizde gelmek istemeyen aşikare söylesin.”

Yedek subay Kemal Efendi, bunca yıl sonra ortaya çıkan mektubunda, bu sahneden sonra olup biteni şöyle anlatacaktır:

“Bu hitap hepsinin beyninde yıldırım gibi tesir gösterdi.* ‘Hasan üavuş, üç aydır beraberiz, sen takımını bilirsin’* dediler. Bu arada alay kumandanının gözlerinden hafif yaşlar dökülmeye başladı. *‘Var olun evlatlarım’* demekten kendini alamadı. Hasan üavuş devamla, *‘Ben hücum dediğim zaman hepimiz Allah der ve bu kafirleri tepeleriz’* dedi.”

Arkasından Hasan üavuş ve takımı süngü ile düşmana hücum edecek, Fransızlar böyle bir şey beklemediği için ilk hamlede yüzden fazla kayıp verecektir. Hasan üavuş’un takımı köprülü siperin önünde tutunmuştur bir kez. üatışmalar gece boyu devam etse de, Hasan çavuş ve takımını oradan kopartmak mümkün olmayacaktır. Fransızlar ertesi sabah Hisarlık’a yerleştirdiği dağ topuyla bölgeyi cehenneme çevirecek, başta Hasan üavuş olmak üzere bütün takım son nefeslerini orada verecektir.

*Bütün cephe duydu*

Gerisini Haluk Oral’dan takip ediyoruz: 

“Erzincanlı Hasan üavuş’un yaptıkları, tüm Türk cephesinde duyulmuştu. Mustafa Kemal’in kurmay subayı olan İzzettin üalışlar, Kerevizdere’ye 25-30 km. uzaklıktaki Arıburnu-Anafartalar cephesinden, aynı gün günlüğüne şöyle not düşüyordu: *“Hava serin. Seddülbahir’den oldukça şedid (şiddetli) top sesleri geliyor. Orada bir blokhavz muharebesi olmuş. Düşmanın blokhavzını bizimkiler zapdetmiş.”* 

(*Blokhavz:* Etrafı dikenli tellerle çevrili, gözetleme imkanına sahip, hafif veya ağır piyade silahlarıyla donatılmış kapalı küçük alan.)

Fransızlar daha ileri gidemeyeceklerdir. üünkü, Oral’ın ifadesiyle,* “Hasan üavuş, ölerek o yolu kapatmıştı...”*

*PROF. HALUK ORAL*


*Bu efsane değil gerçek bir olay*

BENİM yaptığım türden çalışma yapanların bitmez tükenmez kaynağı sahaflardır. Bu mektupları da bir sahaf dostumdan, Emin Nedret İşli’den aldım. Mektubun en önemli yönü, savaş sırasında yazılması ve yazıldığı günlerde meydana gelen bir olayı anlatmasıdır. Kemal Efendi, kulağına gelen ve ona gelene kadar efsaneleşen bir olayı değil, bizzat gördüğü bir olayı anlatmıştır.

Savaş sırasında yazılan mektuplardan günümüze kadar gelenleri bulmak oldukça zordur. Kemal Efendi ise bir anlamda mektuplarını günlük tutar gibi yazmış ve tarihe not düşmüştür. Bir de Fransızlarla yapılan savaşa ilişkin kaynak çok azdır. Savaştan sonra Fransızlar da pek fazla yayın yapmamıştır. Kerevizdere’de Fransızlar on bine yakın kayıp vermiştir ve bizim şehit sayımız da on binin üzerindedir. Oradan *“bir insan hikayesi”* anlatarak bir kapı açmak istedim.


*09.08.2009 / HüRRİYET*

----------

